# Impresora epson tx115 desarmada, quiero utilizar solo el escaner



## ascolanix (Ene 31, 2017)

Hola, antes que nada no estoy seguro si va en esta sección pero me pareció la mas adecuada.
La cosa es que tengo una impresora epson tx115 que quedó guardada mucho tiempo en el garaje porque imprimía mal. Decidí desarmarla para quitarle los motorcitos, pero como tenía entendido que el scaner andaba bien pensé si podría hacerla funcionar solo la parte del scaner que ocupa mucho menos espacio que la impresora entera.

Hoy cuando quise probarlo con la fuente, la placa y la sección que es del escaner (sin toda la parte de impresion) parecía como que iba a andar. Lo que pasó es que la barra que escanea va hacia un lado (supongo que buscando una posición inicial) pero el motor nunca se detiene, y sigue intentando girar por mas que llegue al tope (como si nunca le llegara la orden de parar).

Mi pregunta es si es posible lo que quiero hacer, y si lo es como podría hacer para solucionar ese problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2017)

Seguramente había un final de carrera que le eliminaste


----------



## ascolanix (Ene 31, 2017)

Yo pensé lo mismo, pero no encontré nada que parezca un fin de carrera. Lo único que vi es una franja blanca con un cuadradito negro en el centro, que está al lado del vidrio (como si indicara el fin de carrera). No se si será eso y no lo está captando o que podría ser sino.

También puede que al desarmarlo lo haya tironeado un poco y haya arruinado el flex o el conector.
O quizá simplemente no funcione si no tiene todas las partes conectadas.

Luego de prenderlo y que la barra llegue hasta el final, el motor sigue girando un par de vueltas y después titilan las 3 luces que tiene.

Lo que mas me importa es saber si es posible o no. Porque no tiene sentido intentar si no va a funcionar nunca. 

En la foto se ve el vidrio del escaner desde el lado de adentro. La franja blanca con el punto creo que debería ser captado por la barra cuando llega al tope.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2017)

Creo que tendrias que haber comenzado con el aparato armado , probarlo , y si escaneaba , ir eliminandole partes y volviendo a probar.






> Maté al perro y ahora quisiera saber si le puedo enseñar a traer la pelotita


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 31, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que tendrias que haber comenzado con el aparato armado , probarlo , y si escaneaba , ir eliminandole partes y volviendo a probar.



Apenas con ver el título me imagine como venía la mano, y ese comentarío también se me vino a la mente, tras que no es la 1º vez que veo que pasa eso por estos lados.

A ver, yendo más a la cuestión, aunque se que es dificil ¿Tienes manera de volver a armarla en condiciones? . Sí, ya que es complicado, pero por ahí con paciencia y dedicación.

Una cosa que aprendí antes de meterme en esos berenjenales con las impresoras, es darle priemro una mirada al manual de servicio, que claro, además de los diagramas, tiene los esquemas de despiece y guian bastante. Y como antes dije, así logre saber como cambiarle una placa de comando a una sin tener que ir a ciegas



ascolanix dijo:


> Lo que mas me importa es saber si es posible o no. Porque no tiene sentido intentar si no va a funcionar nunca.



Por lo que he visto en general, lo mejor es suele ser dejarla como estaba. Como que la impresora fue concebida para andar así, y termina siendo bastante más complicado dejar el escaner suelto, además, tampoco se justifica el espacio que queda con separarlo.

El SM; sirve para:

Epson Stylus NX100/NX105/SX100/SX105/
TX100/TX101/TX102/TX103/
TX105/TX106/TX109/ME 300/
ME OFFICE 360
Epson Stylus NX110/NX115/SX110/SX115/
TX110/TX111/TX112/TX113/
TX115/TX117/TX119


----------



## pandacba (Ene 31, 2017)

Tengo una epson que no andaba la impresora pero si el scanner.
Hay que ver como es el funcionamiento ya que algunos modelos necesitan probar que todo este bien en la impresora para que el scanner funcione incluso algunos sin el cartucho o con ellos vacios no funcionan, ya que en estos casos inicializa la impresora primero y luego el scanner queda disponible


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 31, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Tengo una epson que no andaba la impresora pero si el scanner.
> Hay que ver como es el funcionamiento ya que algunos modelos necesitan probar que todo este bien en la impresora para que el scanner funcione incluso algunos sin el cartucho o con ellos vacios no funcionan, ya que en estos casos inicializa la impresora primero y luego el scanner queda disponible



Es cierto, en algunos modelos pasa eso, aunque me parece que en los viejos algunos si se puede aunque algún cartucho falte (al menos en el mi vieja pero funcional epson he podido, pero es otro tema). En un caso así, como quien rellena los cartuchos, lo que suelen hacer es usar los comando de reset del modelo desde su panel. Y aunque no le rellenes los cartuchos, mientras los vuelva a tomar, remedias eso de que te deje escanear en condiciones.
Claro, que al no poder imprimir, minga que vas a poder hacer fotocopias

Justamente esa cuestión que comenta corrobora que lo mejor es que la impresora permanezca en una pieza


----------

